# Wanted: Buck pictures!



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Okey dokey, so I'm working on a blog post for Mother Earth News, about choosing a herdsire. What with kids hitting the ground now, and some folks still trying to get their does bred, I thought it might be a good idea to help teach folks what to look for in a buck; both when choosing a herdsire for their does, and when choosing which bucklings to castrate and which ones to leave intact. I would LOVE to have some buck pictures for this!!! Both adult bucks, and bucklings (dairy breeds only, this time). Does anyone have any pictures I could use? I will attach your herdname and your website link for every picture given (nice way to get your name out there! LOL!), but please know that the point in needing pictures is purely to critique them! I will be pointing out strengths and weaknesses in each buck, so people can familiarize themselves with what to look for in a herdsire. So consider yourself forewarned. I would also really like to photoshop the pictures just to add lines on them. If you look at the picture I attached below, you'll see what I mean. I need to be able to add red lines to the pictures so people will be able to better understand what I'm trying to explain. 

If you have a picture (or more than one!) that I can use, just post it below and I'll do a "save image as".  Pictures need to be a side view (rear views are also welcomed though!), I need both buck and buckling pics, and all shots need to be as clear as possible. Thank you in advance!! :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some  That's a great idea


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Awesome, thank you Riley!!! :greengrin: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Riley, since you don't have a website, do you just want me to give your herdname and state location (Colorado, right?)?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I only have fluffy pictures. Is that ok?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You are welcome  Yes you can just put our herd name and location (Colorado)  :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I sent you a email since I can only post them here if they are small. :wink:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I hope these are ok. 

The side view is Jake at about 10 months old.
The rear view was taken when he was about 2 months old.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thank you Freedom Star! The buckling pics you sent are great!

Mini Goat Lover, your pics _might_ be too small, but I won't know until I send my post to my editor. But I will use them if I can!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Thank you Freedom Star! The buckling pics you sent are great!
> 
> Mini Goat Lover, your pics _might_ be too small, but I won't know until I send my post to my editor. But I will use them if I can!


I can email them to you instead if you need me too.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Mini Goat Lover said:


> [quote="Goat Song":3temocdv]Thank you Freedom Star! The buckling pics you sent are great!
> 
> Mini Goat Lover, your pics _might_ be too small, but I won't know until I send my post to my editor. But I will use them if I can!


I can email them to you instead if you need me too.[/quote:3temocdv]
Or you can take the side picture off of my website if you would like.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad you got them hope it helps! Nice to be able to see on such a young kid the potential or lack of. Lack of... I will send some 1 day old photos of a wether for comparison.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome idea! Please let me know when you have the article done. I would love to read it!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree, great idea! Would love to see it when finished


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I'll be sure to let y'all know when it's published. :thumb: Hopefully on Thursday or Friday, but it may be pushed out 'til Saturday...

Mini Goat Lover, if you are alright with it, I think I can get Jake's pics straight off your website.  

Anyone have some pics of some standard dairy bucks? How about some 8 week to 4 month old bucklings?


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, I can have pictures of my two keeper bucklings from this year for you shortly. I am afraid none of the ones I have yet taken are useful for conformation, but I can arrange that by the weekend. Of course, if you like anything on my site you are welcome to it.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Feel free to use any from my site! Or email me and I can send baby pics of my buck Jasper


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

I have more nigerians but you are welcome to use any of the buck pics on my website. I do have some pics of the two junior bucks from when they were under 2 mo on there as well if that would help out.

http://zanzabeeznigerians.weebly.com/bucks.html


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Saanen buckling - about 5 months old










Same buck - use whichever photo you think is better










Not the best photo but the same buck at 4 weeks old










Not sure if any of these are good enough but Nubian buckling 4 weeks old




























I have some great 'what not to buy in a buck' pictures that I'll dig out in a minute, along with some angora and boer bucks


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My phone can't copy/paste, but you can take the picture off my website, and for the updated picture, it's on page 1 of my waiting room thread (i never got to post it anywhere else). Same buck, the site picture is at 2 months the older pic is st 11 months.

*just a note that might be worth adding-we kept him intact primarily for his pedigree and milk production. Me and his breeder considered it worth the conformational flaws he so obviously flaunts. And no, hes not downhill, hes just got a really hairy butt lol


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> I'll be sure to let y'all know when it's published. :thumb: Hopefully on Thursday or Friday, but it may be pushed out 'til Saturday...
> 
> Mini Goat Lover, if you are alright with it, I think I can get Jake's pics straight off your website.
> 
> Anyone have some pics of some standard dairy bucks? How about some 8 week to 4 month old bucklings?


That's perfectly fine :thumb: The picture is on my kidding schedule.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well if you still need younger pictures I will attached a few below. I think the black buckling was about 5 to 6 months old in the picture. The sliver buckling was about 2 months in the one picture. I put another picture of him as a 1 year, but had to photo shop a friend out of the background so the grass doesn’t completely match up. I have the new kids but they are still under 8 weeks. If you want pictures on them just let me know. I also have an adult Nubian but keep in mind all my guys are furry so the pictures aren't ideal.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's one of my two bucklings at one day old, they were sold as wethers/pets:










Here's my buck at 1 1/2 years old:



















Hope those help you some!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Photos of a Boer buck who I think should NOT have been kept intact ... multiple problems with him ...

Cow hocked










Dippy back/Swayback










Toed out in front










Twisted testicles










Overshot mouth










Despite being the ugliest thing I've ever seen he somehow made the best butcher wethers I've ever seen. It was weird.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Monte! 

A little over 2 months in this. 









If you use the photo you can credit to my website.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Squeal*!! Thank you guys!!! All the pictures are awesome!!! :leap: :leap:  I am SO excited to finish working on this article, and get to use y'all's pictures! :greengrin: Thank you again!! :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Keep us posted on the article! Sounds like it will be a good read. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ihere is a picture of our buckling that we wethered... would that work? (he wasn't wethered in the pic)

[attachment=0:2rp2v4jj]goat 007.JPG[/attachment:2rp2v4jj]


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My most fabulous End Of The Line Buckeye Pete:










The bucklings:


























(HeHeHe)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If you still need pics, you're welcome to use any off my website. They're all fuzzy pics though.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't know if you need more but here is one of Spiral at about 4 months. he looks a little stiff because he is very wild and hard to handle, but he is pretty nice.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yay! Thank you everyone for all the pictures and permission to use pictures!!  Alas, the article itself has been pushed off until next week, as I wasn't able to finish it in time! :doh: It has quickly grown from what I thought was going to be a relatively simple post, to something that is now going to have to be posted in parts. :laugh: I don't know how many pictures I will end up needing, or who's I will use, but I do thank you all for being willing to let me use them!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: Can't wait to read what I am sure will be a great article!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup: No problem! I can't wait to read it either!!!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I can't wait to read it either! :slapfloor: I will be amazed when it's finally completed!

Today's backup post can be found at: http://www.motherearthnews.com/blogs/bl ... 2147484735


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What a nice informative article to introduce people to the breeds.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is Nubian who is a Nubian
Let me know if you ever want Boers because I have a ton of those.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I really enjoyed reading your blog. Well done!!


----------

